# Primer / filler for old exterior block with peeling paint



## Block House (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi there, I am painting the exterior of a concrete block house 80 or 90 years old, with old peeling paint (would guess last coat was at least 30 or 40 years ago). Homeowner pressure washed it a couple months ago and more paint is loose now, as shown in photos. Original base coat (and in some places the additional coats) still adhering in some places, but lots of bare block also. There are a few spots with new block work where repairs were done.

What would you use for the base coat? A block filler or a masonry primer or a sealer? Any brand recommendations? I bought A-100 for topcoat and wanted to use Loxon masonry primer, but SW is unable to get that in until next year. All coats will be rolled on.

Thank you!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Peel Bond for sure. Just light sand on all the blue paint. Probably two coats of Peel Bond, caulk any exposed cracks, then topcoat with your choice of finish.


----------



## Block House (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you! I don't have much experience with previously-painted block, so I appreciate the advice. Peel Bond it is!


----------



## HuskyPaintStore (10 mo ago)

Benjamin Moore is releasing a new Peel Bond primer that should be available this week(so I've been told.) 
Insl-X High Build Peel Bonding Primer BP-1100. 
I'm excited to get my hands on some as it's been an often requested product by my pros.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

HuskyPaintStore said:


> Benjamin Moore is releasing a new Peel Bond primer that should be available this week(so I've been told.)
> Insl-X High Build Peel Bonding Primer BP-1100.
> I'm excited to get my hands on some as it's been an often requested product by my pros.


This is good to hear. I look forward to trying it out myself.

I did a bock cottage just about exactly like that (even down to a similar color). I ended up with PrimeRX at the time just b/c my GC was favoring SW at that time. (I eventually talked him back in to BM). It was about 6 years ago and no ****** in the armor yet. (Edit: LOL - I'd assume that you know that the auto-censored asterisks word was c-h-i-n-k-s which in this context is not derogatory...)

@Block House it's customary and helpful if new members provide an intro, esp with regards to paint industry experience: New Member Introductions


----------



## contactalessiam (10 mo ago)

*Well, I also feel the same.
Peel Bond is a great bonding **primer* that can be used when you need to apply a topcoat over a surface that you are concerned it may not stick to. It will even penetrate bare wood and masonry to promote better adhesion, as well as bridge hairline cracks in existing surfaces.


----------

